# It seems lately several folks are taking a crack at building



## bricycle (Aug 15, 2013)

homemade moto-bikes.
here are two I built eons ago....
primer one had 1927 Briggs FH mill, David Bradley chainsaw grab-bar exhaust, 60 ladies Roadmaster frame, card table upper bar, Columbia fork, air filter from gas light mantle, exhaust pipe bracket from 80'2 35 hp Mercury outboard wire loom, lantern headlamp, exercycle saddle, red boat taillamp and lots more wierd odds-and-ends.

Green bike 1980 Columbia 10 speed frame, 1930ish Nelson made Sattley (MW) engine, 1927 Johnson outboard carb, antique chinese candy box for battery case, two "rattle cans" soldered together fuel tank, Monark fork, 3-speed Dyna trans crank arms on a piece of axle from a 2 wheel folding tote and other wierd stuff.


----------



## 2Stroke (Aug 15, 2013)

A very nice project, congratulations!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 15, 2013)

2Stroke said:


> A very nice project, congratulations!




Thank you, am begining a third. Think I will use a vertical 3/4 h.p. double pushrod Sattley on this next one, and all belt drive.


----------



## falcondave (Jan 26, 2014)

I really like the exposed rocker arm engines.Great look.I've been considering a briggs fh in the worksman bike I got.I heard they are rated at 3/4 hp.Probably alot of torque though.How is the perfomance?


----------



## CAT341 (Jan 26, 2014)

Bri, how did the "two "rattle cans" soldered together fuel tank" work out?  Oh.....and yes I am guilty of building one also (first motorized build)


----------

